# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poemas en Espanol

## Lioness

*Pablo Neruda*

_Amor, cuántos caminos hasta llegar a un beso, 
qué soledad errante hasta tu compañía! 
Siguen los trenes solos rodando con la lluvia. 
En Taltal no amanece aún la primavera. 

Pero tú y yo, amor mío, estamos juntos, 
juntos desde la ropa a las raíces, 
juntos de otoño, de agua, de caderas, 
hasta ser sólo tú, sólo yo juntos. 

Pensar que costó tantas piedras que lleva el río, 
la desembocadura del agua de Boroa, 
pensar que separados por trenes y naciones 

tú y yo teníamos que simplemente amarnos, 
con todos confundidos, con hombres y mujeres, 
con la tierra que implanta y educa los claveles._

----------


## Lioness

*CON QUEVEDO, EN PRIMAVERA*

_Todo ha florecido en 
estos campos, manzanos, 
azules titubeantes, malezas amarillas, 
y entre la hierba verde viven las amapolas. 
El cielo inextinguible, el aire nuevo 
de cada día, el tácito fulgor, 
regalo de una extensa primavera. 
Sólo no hay primavera en mi recinto. 
Enfermedades, besos desquiciados, 
como yedras de iglesia se pegaron 
a las ventanas negras de mi vida 
y el sólo amor no basta, ni el salvaje 
y extenso aroma de la primavera. 

Y para ti qué son en este ahora 
la luz desenfrenada, el desarrollo 
floral de la evidencia, el canto verde 
de las verdes hojas, la presencia 
del cielo con su copa de frescura? 
Primavera exterior, no me atormentes, 
desatando en mis brazos vino y nieve, 
corola y ramo roto de pesares, 
dame por hoy el sueño de las hojas 
nocturnas, la noche en que se encuentran 
los muertos, los metales, las raíces, 
y tantas primaveras extinguidas 
que despiertan en cada primavera._

----------


## Lioness

*El sueño* 

_Andando en las arenas 
yo decidí dejarte.

Pisaba un barro oscuro 
que temblaba, 
y hundiéndome y saliendo 
decidí que salieras 
de mí, que me pesabas 
como piedra cortante, 
y elaboré tu pérdida 
paso a paso:
cortarte las raíces, 
soltarte sola al viento.

Ay, en ese minuto, 
corazón mío, un sueño 
con sus alas terribles 
te cubría.

Te sentías tragada por el barro, 
y me llamabas y yo no acudía, 
te ibas, inmóvil,
sin defenderte
hasta ahogarte en la boca de arena.

Después
mi decisión se encontró con tu sueño, 
y desde la ruptura
que nos quebraba el alma, 
surgimos limpios otra vez, desnudos, 
amándonos
sin sueño, sin arena, 
completos y radiantes, 
sellados por el fuego._

----------


## Lioness

*La infinita* 

_Ves estas manos? Han medido 
la tierra, han separado
los minerales y los cereales, 
han hecho la paz y la guerra, 
han derribado las distancias 
de todos los mares y ríos, 
y sin embargo 
cuanto te recorren 
a ti, pequeña, 
grano de trigo, alondra, 
no alcanzan a abarcarte, 
se cansan alcanzando 
las palomas gemelas 
que reposan o vuelan en tu pecho, 
recorren las distancias de tus piernas, 
se enrollan en la luz de tu cintura. 
Para mí eres tesoro más cargado 
de inmensidad que el mar y su racimos 
y eres blanca y azul y extensa como 
la tierra en la vendimia. 
En ese territorio, 
de tus pies a tu frente,
andando, andando, andando, 
me pasaré la vida._

----------


## zANë

Lágrimas blancas,
con el sabor a tu boca,
confeccionadas con placer
y hechas de ti.

Sábanas blancas,
blancas sensaciones,
puras emociones,
tentadoras caricias.

Caricias blancas,
tus sonrisas,
tus emociones,
.. todo lo que te amo.

----------


## zANë

Bella


Bella,
como en la piedra fresca
del manantial, el agua
abre un ancho relámpago de espuma,
así es la sonrisa en tu rostro,
bella.

Bella,
de finas manos y delgados pies
como un caballito de plata,
andando, flor del mundo,
así te veo,
bella,

Bella,
con un nido de cobre enmarañado
en tu cabeza, un nido
color de miel sombría
donde mi corazón arde y reposa,
bella.

Bella, 
no te caben los ojos en la cara,
no te caben los ojos en la tierra.

Hay países, hay rios,
en tus ojos,
mi patria está en tus ojos,
yo camino por ellos,
ellos dan luz al mundo
por donde yo camino,
bella.

Bella,
tus senos son como dos panes hechos
de tierra cereal y luna de oro,
bella.

Bella,
tu cintura
la hizo mi brazo como un río cuando 
pasó mil años por tu dulce cuerpo,
bella.

Bella,
no hay nada como tus caderas,
tal vez la tierra tiene
en algún sitio oculto
la curva y el aroma de tu cuerpo,
tal vez en algún sitio,
bella.

Bella, mi bella,
tu voz, tu piel, tus uñas
bella, mi bella,
tu ser, tu luz, tu sombra,
bella,
todo eso es mío, bella,
todo eso es mío, mía, 
cuando andas o reposas,
cuando cantas o duermes,
cuando sufres o sueñas,
siempre,
cuando estás cerca o lejos,
siempre,
era mía, mi bella,
siempre.

----------


## zANë

Los dos

Cuando en la noche a tu pasión me entrego,
dimes: ¿quién es el cielo y quién la estrella?
Cuando tan alto amor el mundo sella,
¿es ciega la pasión o yo me ciego?

Ahora tú me conduces, pero, luego,
yo seré quien te conduzca a aquella
noche estrellada, iluminada y bella,
en donde a la pasión vence el sosiego.

En donde la pasión encadenada
y la serenidad del sabio vuelo
- feliz estrella de la noche amada,

íntima confusión, cielo del cielo-
crean esta inmortal noche estrellada
e inmóvil resplandece nuestro anhelo

----------


## Lioness

*ALBA*

_Mi corazón oprimido 
Siente junto a la alborada 
El dolor de sus amores 
Y el sueño de las distancias. 
La luz de la aurora lleva 
Semilleros de nostalgias 
Y la tristeza sin ojos 
De la médula del alma. 
La gran tumba de la noche 
Su negro velo levanta 
Para ocultar con el día 
La inmensa cumbre estrellada. 

 Qué haré yo sobre estos campos 
Cogiendo nidos y ramas 
Rodeado de la aurora 
Y llena de noche el alma! 
Qué haré si tienes tus ojos 
Muertos a las luces claras 
Y no ha de sentir mi carne 
El calor de tus miradas! 
Por qué te perdí por siempre 
En aquella tarde clara? 
Hoy mi pecho está reseco 
Como una estrella apagada._

----------


## Lioness

*DESEO*

_Sólo tu corazón caliente, 
Y nada más. 

  Mi paraíso, un campo 
Sin ruiseñor 
Ni liras, 
Con un río discreto 
Y una fuentecilla. 

  Sin la espuela del viento 
Sobre la fronda, 
Ni la estrella que quiere 
Ser hoja. 

  Una enorme luz 
Que fuera 
Luciérnaga 
De otra, 
En un campo de 
Miradas rotas. 

  Un reposo claro 
Y allí nuestros besos, 
Lunares sonoros 
Del eco, 
Se abrirían muy lejos. 

  Y tu corazón caliente, 
Nada más.
_

----------


## Lioness

* ES VERDAD*

_Ay qué trabajo me cuesta 
quererte como te quiero! 

  Por tu amor me duele el aire, 
el corazón 
y el sombrero. 

  Quién me compraría a mí 
este cintillo que tengo 
y esta tristeza de hilo 
blanco, para hacer pañuelos? 

  Ay qué trabajo me cuesta 
quererte como te quiero_!

----------


## zANë

*Todo lo que es mi vida está en tu vida*



Tu alegría define mi alegría.
Tu ternura construye mi ternura.
Elevándose a ti mi poesía,
consagrada a tu amor, se trasfiguran. 

Tu mirada, perfecta como el día,
¡qué suavidad al corazón procura!
Sobre él vuelca siempre la armonía
interior que le anima en su dulzura.

Cuando te digo mía es porque siento
rondar cerca de mí tu pensamiento,
imagen de la estrella y de la rosa.

Todo lo que es mi vida está en tu vida,
como el alba en el lirio sumergida,
como el oro en la ardiente mariposa.

Ella hasta en la razón y el desatino
dueña de mi dolor y mi alegría.
En el agua diamante y en el vino
uva y fresa maduras bajo el día.

Ella en la ausencia, flor de lejanía.
En el recuerdo, voz de melodía
y en la nostalgia, fuego de esperanza.

Ella en la soledad tan sólo mía.
Desnudo amor que entre mi sueño avanza
como la forma de la Poesía.

----------


## Lioness

*CASIDA DE LA MANO IMPOSIBLE* 

_Yo no quiero más que una mano; 
una mano herida, si es posible. 
Yo no quiero más que una mano 
aunque pase mil noches sin lecho. 

Sería un pálido lirio de cal. 
Sería una paloma amarrada a mi corazón. 
Sería el guardián que en la noche de mi tránsito 
prohibiera en absoluto la entrada a la luna. 

Yo no quiero más que esa mano 
para los diarios aceites y la sábana blanca de mi agonía. 
Yo no quiero más que esa mano 
para tener un ala de mi muerte. 

Lo demás todo pasa. 
Rubor sin nombre ya. Astro perpetuo. 
Lo demás es lo otro; viento triste, 
mientras las hojas huyen en bandadas._

----------


## Lioness

_Antes yo te buscaba en tus confines
que lindan con la tarde y la llanura
y en la verja que guarda una frescura
antigua de cedrones y jazmines.

En la memoria de Palermo estabas,
en su mitología de un pasado
de baraja y puñal y en el dorado
bronce de las inútiles aldabas,

con su mano y sortija. Te sentía
en los patios del Sur y en la creciente
sombra que desdibuja lentamente

su larga recta, al declinar el día.
Ahora estás en mí. Eres mi vaga
suerte, esas cosas que la muerte apaga._

----------


## Lioness

*Amor prohibido*

_Subes centelleante de labios y ojeras!
Por tus venas subo, como un can herido
que busca el refugio de blandas aceras.
Amor, en el mundo tú eres un pecado!
Mi beso es la punta chispeante del cuerno
del diablo; mi beso que es credo sagrado!
Espíritu es el horópter que pasa
puro en su blasfemia!
El corazón que engendra al cerebro
que pasa hacia el tuyo, por mi barro triste.
Platónico estambre
que existe en el cáliz donde tu alma existe!
Algún penitente silencio siniestro?
Tú acaso lo escuchas? Inocente flor!
...Y saber que donde no hay un Padrenuestro,
el Amor es un Cristo pecador!_

----------


## Lioness

*Es mi alma*

_No sois vosotras, ricas aguas 
de oro, las que corréis 
por el helecho, es mi alma. 

No sois vosotras, frescas alas 
libres, las que os abrís 
al iris verde, es mi alma. 

No sois vosotras, dulces ramas 
rojas las que os mecéis 
al viento lento, es mi alma. 

No sois vosotras, claras, altas 
voces las que os pasáis 
del sol que cae, es mi alma._

----------


## Lioness

*Las ilusiones*

_No era nadie. El agua. 
                                              Nadie? 
Que no es nadie el agua? 
                                              No 
hay nadie. Es la flor. 
                                              No hay nadie? 
Pero no es nadie la flor? 

No es nadie. Era el viento. 
                                               Nadie? 
No es el viento nadie? 
                                               No 
hay nadie. Ilusión. 
                                               No hay nadie? 
Y no es nadie la ilusión?_

----------


## Lioness

*El impulso*

_Subes de ti misma, 
como un surtidor 
de una fuente. 

                            No 
se sabe hasta donde 
llegará tu amor, 
porque no se sabe 
dónde está el venero 
de tu corazón. 

(Eres ignorada, 
eres infinita, 
como el mundo y yo)_

----------


## Lioness

*Ser un Instante* 


_La certidumbre llega como un deslumbramiento. 
Se existe por instantes de luz. O de tiniebla. 
Lo demás son las horas, los telones de fondo, 
el gris para el contraste. Lo demás es la nada. 

Es un momento. El cuerpo se deshabita y deja 
de ser la transparencia con que se ve a sí mismo. 
Se incorpora a las cosas; se hace materia ajena 
y podemos sentirlo desde un lugar remoto. 

Yo recuerdo un instante en que París caía 
sobre mí con el peso de una estrella apagada. 
Recuerdo aquella lluvia total. París es triste. 
Todo lo bello es triste mientras exista el tiempo. 

Vivir es detenerse con el pie levantado, 
es perder un peldaño, es ganar un segundo. 
Cuando se mira un río pasar, no se ve el agua. 
Vivir es ver el agua; detener su relieve. 

Mi vagar se acodaba sobre el pretil de hierro 
del Pont des Arts. De súbito, centelleó la vida. 
Sobre el Sena llovía y el agua, acribillada, 
se hizo piedra, ceniza de endurecida lava. 

Nada altera su orden. Es tan sólo un latido 
del ser que, por sorpresa, llega a ser perceptible. 
Y se siente por dentro lo compacto del hierro, 
y somos la mirada misma que nos traspasa. 

La lucidez elige momentos imprevistos. 
Como cuando en la sala de proyección, un fallo 
interrumpe la acción, deja una foto fija. 
Al pronto el ritmo sigue. Y sigue el hundimiento. 

La pesada silueta de Louvre no se cuadraba 
en el espacio. Estaba instalada en alguna 
parte de mí, era un trozo de esa total conciencia 
que hendía con su rayo la certeza absoluta. 

Ser un instante. Verse inmerso entre otras cosas 
que son. Después no hay nada. Después el universo 
prosigue en el vacío su  muerte giratoria. 
Pero por un mometo se detiene, viviendo. 

Recuerdo que llovía sobre París. Los árboles 
también eran eternos a la orilla. Al segundo, 
las aguas reanudaron su curso y yo, de nuevo, 
las miraba sin verlas, perderse bajo el puente._

----------


## Lioness

*Decálogo del Artista* 


_I. Amarás la belleza, que es la sombra de Dios sobre 
el Universo. 

II. No hay arte ateo. Aunque no ames al Creador, 
lo afirmarás creando a su semejanza. 

III. No darás la belleza como cebo para los sentidos, 
sino como el natural alimento del alma. 

IV. No te será pretexto para la lujuria ni para 
la vanidad, sino ejercicio divino. 

V. No la buscarás en las ferias ni llevarás 
tu obra a ellas, porque la Belleza es virgen, 
y la que está en las ferias no es Ella. 

VI. Subirá de tu corazón a tu canto y te habrá 
purificado a ti el primero. 

VII.Tu belleza se llamará también misericordia, 
y consolará el corazón de los hombres. 

VII.Darás tu obra como se da un hijo: restando 
sangre de tu corazón. 

IX. No te será la belleza opio adormecedor, 
sino vino generoso que te encienda para la acción, 
pues si dejas de ser hombre o mujer, 
dejarás de ser artista. 

X. De toda creación saldrás con vergüenza, 
porque fué inferior a tu sueño, e inferior 
a ese sueno maravilloso de Dios, 
que es la Naturaleza._

----------


## Lioness

*La canción desesperada* 

_Emerge tu recuerdo de la noche en que estoy. 
El río anuda al mar su lamento obstinado. 

Abandonado como los muelles en el alba. 
Es la hora de partir, oh abandonado! 

Sobre mi corazón llueven frías corolas. 
Oh sentina de escombros, feroz cueva de náufragos! 

En ti se acumularon las guerras y los vuelos. 
De ti alzaron las alas los pájaros del canto. 

Todo te lo tragaste, como la lejanía. 
Como el mar, como el tiempo. Todo en ti fue naufragio! 

Era la alegre hora del asalto y el beso. 
La hora del estupor que ardía como un faro. 

Ansiedad de piloto, furia de buzo ciego, 
turbia embriaguez de amor, todo en ti fue naufragio! 

En la infancia de niebla mi alma alada y herida. 
Descubridor perdido, todo en ti fue naufragio! 

Te ceñiste al dolor, te agarraste al deseo. 
Te tumbó la tristeza, todo en ti fue naufragio! 

Hice retroceder la muralla de sombra, 
anduve más allá del deseo y del acto. 

Oh carne, carne mía, mujer que amé y perdí, 
a ti en esta hora húmeda, evoco y hago canto. 

Como un vaso albergaste la infinita ternura, 
y el infinito olvido te trizó como a un vaso. 

Era la negra, negra soledad de las islas, 
y allí, mujer de amor, me acogieron tus brazos. 

Era la sed y el hambre, y tú fuiste la fruta. 
Era el duelo y las ruinas, y tú fuiste el milagro. 

Ah mujer, no sé cómo pudiste contenerme 
en la tierra de tu alma, y en la cruz de tus brazos! 

Mi deseo de ti fue el más terrible y corto, 
el más revuelto y ebrio, el más tirante y ávido. 

Cementerio de besos, aún hay fuego en tus tumbas, 
aún los racimos arden picoteados de pájaros. 

Oh la boca mordida, oh los besados miembros, 
oh los hambrientos dientes, oh los cuerpos trenzados. 

Oh la cópula loca de esperanza y esfuerzo 
en que nos anudamos y nos desesperamos. 

Y la ternura, leve como el agua y la harina. 
Y la palabra apenas comenzada en los labios. 

Ese fue mi destino y en él viajó mi anhelo, 
y en él cayó mi anhelo, todo en ti fue naufragio! 

Oh, sentina de escombros, en ti todo caía, 
qué dolor no exprimiste, qué olas no te ahogaron! 

De tumbo en tumbo aún llameaste y cantaste. 
De pie como un marino en la proa de un barco. 

Aún floreciste en cantos, aún rompiste en corrientes. 
Oh sentina de escombros, pozo abierto y amargo. 

Pálido buzo ciego, desventurado hondero, 
descubridor perdido, todo en ti fue naufragio! 

Es la hora de partir, la dura y fría hora 
que la noche sujeta a todo horario. 

El cinturón ruidoso del mar ciñe la costa. 
Surgen frías estrellas, emigran negros pájaros. 

Abandonado como los muelles en el alba. 
Sólo la sombra trémula se retuerce en mis manos. 

Ah más allá de todo. Ah más allá de todo. 

Es la hora de partir. Oh abandonado!_

----------

